# Got me a P94



## MSFoster (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got rid of my S&W sw40c and bought a ruger p94 I originally intended to get a sig p250 but when I went back to the shop they ha a real good deal on the p94 and I really liked it I've never owned a ruger but never heard anything bad about them but just from handling the gun I love it so much more than the s&w I had. I can't wait. To go shoot it. Any advice as far as accessories and I'm probly going to use it to get my concealed carry so I was wondering if anyone likes this a s a carry gun?


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Bet you will like the P94. Heard they were dropping the P90 and 94 from their lineup for next year. I have both the 97's and 90, and love them.


----------

